# Incandescent vs. Fluorescent lighting



## Atlas58 (Jul 2, 2010)

What are you personal experiences with the two? I have found out that Fluorescent is much more brighter and brings out colors better and does not give off as much heat.


----------



## Drift (Jul 26, 2010)

I bought an incandescent hood for my 10 gallon. Had everything all set up, but my CT in their. Left for work after 2-3 hours, came back and he was at the bottom gasping. Felt the water and it was hot! Needless to say I no longer use an incandescent lights. I only use fluorescent.


----------



## Laurenie (Aug 5, 2010)

Incandescent bulbs produce heat--sometimes alot. I use incandescent lighting to provide basking spots for my herps because of the heat it produces. Flourescent bulbs produce minimal heat and are usually used to simulate sunlight and/or provide UVA/UVB light to the animals exposed to it and allowing people to view them better. I would think an incandescent bulb would definitely be innappropriate for a betta tank--it could cause really hot spots in certain areas. Flourescent lighting is much more appropariate for bettas.


----------



## BlueHaven (Jul 17, 2010)

I finally got a fluorescent light for my betta and so far it is awesome! lol
I had an incandescent, but stopped using it till I got the fluorescent because it heated the water up and I didn't want it to do that since I have a heater that keeps it even. They are okay for short periods of time, but I prefer the fluorescent. The color is way better and natural looking. ^_^


----------



## SilverCaracal (May 9, 2010)

I use a flourescent because it supports the plants better. Are flourescents brighter than incandescents?


----------



## Laurenie (Aug 5, 2010)

SilverCaracal said:


> I use a flourescent because it supports the plants better. Are flourescents brighter than incandescents?


Light from a flourescent bulb contains a broader spectrum of light. Depending on the bulb it will provide UVA light (the type you want for plant growth) and some also provide UVB light (necessary for some reptiles). Flourescent bulbs provide a more natural looking light for viewing aquariums also. Basically an incandescent bulb would do nothing for your plants and might inadvertantly heat your water.


----------

